# Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose



## ulf (17. September 2010)

Hallo

Ist mir ja fast peinlich, aber könnte mir bitte mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Matchanglen und normalem Anglen mit feiner Pose erklären |kopfkrat ?

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Tricast (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Posenangeln wird mit Stellruten, Matchruten, Boloruten, Floatruten (schwerere Matchruten), Telestippen von 1,50m bis 11m und Kopfruten (steckbare Stippen) ausgeübt. (Für alle anderen: Es geht auch mit einer Spinnrute oder Bootsrute)
Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Arten von Posen: 1. Posen mit Kiel die oben und unten befestigt werden. 2. Posen die nur unten befestigt werden (Waggler, Zoomer, Missili)

Und was meinst Du jetzt?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ulf (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Hallo

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, was das Matchangeln zum Matchangeln macht. Was macht den Unterschied zum "normalen" Angeln mit einer einfachen Telerute und Posenmontage aus. 
Das wollte ich eigentlich wissen |wavey:.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

"Match"= englisch für Wettbewerb, Streichholz macht wenig Sinn. 

Matchangeln könnte also vom Ursprung her eine Angelmethode fürs Wettfischen sein, wo man durch das feine Gerät auch vorsichtige Fische in Gewässern mit höherem Angeldruck fangen kann.


----------



## Pikebite (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, was das Matchangeln zum Matchangeln macht. Was macht den Unterschied zum "normalen" Angeln mit einer einfachen Telerute und Posenmontage aus.
> Das wollte ich eigentlich wissen |wavey:.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist nicht allzu groß. Beim Matchangeln wird besonderen Wert auf die Anordnung der Bebleiung gelegt, damit der Köder auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise absinkt. Beim "normalen" Posenangeln kommt das Blei halt kurz oberhalb des Wirbels auf die Schnur, eventuell noch ein kleines Blei aufs Vorfach und fertig. Matchangeln ist einfach ein wenig ausgefeilter.


----------



## olaf70 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Matchangeln hört sich auch gleich ein bißchen wichtiger an|supergri. 
Ich werte das Matchangeln eigentlich als "Fachausdruck" für Posenangeln mit relativ feinem Gerät und mit einer Steckrute so um die 4m, also nicht unbedingt mit einer Telerute. Zielfische würde ich wie beim Stippen ansehen, also eher Weißfisch als Aal.
Beim Friedfischangeln nehm ich fast immer Matchruten, ich find die Dinger einfach eleganter wie Teleruten und man hat noch ein paar Reserven im Vergleich zur reinen Stipprute falls sich doch mal ein Karpfen an die Maden verirrt,


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



ulf schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, was das Matchangeln zum Matchangeln macht. Was macht den Unterschied zum "normalen" Angeln mit einer einfachen Telerute und Posenmontage aus.


Die Frage ist nicht schlecht und berechtigt, zumal die Angelwerbeindustrie mit dem Begriff auch gerne Sand sonstwohin streut ...

Match kommt von Wettkampf, es geht um Wettangeln (was ja aktuell gerade in DE ein problematischer Begriff ist und es demzufolge kein Matchangeln und keine Matchruten mehr geben dürfte)

Die Idee dahinter war, auf weit größere Distanz als mit allen Stipp- und Posenruten noch exakt Angeln zu können. 
Dass dann vornehmlich grundnah aufgelegt, aber nicht nur.
Dazu eben ein spezialisiertes rollenbasiertes Wurfangeln notwendig, die dünnsten vertretbaren Schnüre, und eine Optimierung der Angelrute, um trotzdem noch schnell reaktiv bleiben zu können.

Die sich nicht mehr ändernde Matchrute englischen Ursprungs zeigt sehr schön, wie ein technisch-evolutionäres Optimum für einen bestimmten Zweck gefunden wurde, und blieb. Alle weiteren Änderungen sind meist Rückschritte. Wenn man den Einsatzzweck ändert, darf sich auch wieder die Rute verändern.


----------



## ulf (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Hallo

Danke #6, das sind doch ein paar klare Ansagen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dunraven (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist mir ja fast peinlich, aber könnte mir bitte mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Matchanglen und normalem Anglen mit feiner Pose erklären |kopfkrat ?
> 
> ...




Naja entweder meinst Du damit das Angeln mit der Matchrute (nicht gerade Matchangeln, aber das könnte damit teil gemeint sein), also das Angeln mit einer bestimmten Ausrüstung, oder Du geht vom Wettfischen allgemein aus. 

Ich selber bin aus meiner Sicht "Matchfischer", also Wettkampfangler (wenn auch eher bei regionalen Fischen, sprich 100-150km Umkreis). Von daher sehe ich das Matchfischen als Wettfischen um Preise mit Schwinge, Matchrute, Picker, Kopfrute, Feederrute, Whip, Bolorute, Method Feeder, ect. Also ist der Unterschied zum normalen Fischen mit Pose und Teleskoprute für mich darin begründet das man meist feiner, spezialisierter und vor allem zielgerichteter fischt. Also auf gut deutsch auf den Sieg beim Wettkampf. Während das normale fischen mit Teleskoprute und Pose eben eher das normale Hobbyfischen ist. Kein Druck auf Masse/Gewicht sondern eben für sich.

Aber die anderen Erklärungen hier kann man auch darunter verstehen, je nachdem in welchem Zusammenhang man das Wort gerade sieht/gebraucht.


----------



## Katteker (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Matchangeln hört sich auch gleich ein bißchen wichtiger an|supergri.



Treffer, versenkt. :m 

Matchangeln ist Posenangeln! Mit ein paar tollen Namen verkauft sich die eine oder andere Rute halt leichter, freut den Hersteller. Der Käufer hällt sich mit ner Matchrute für etwas professioneller als der olle Posenangler und alle sind glücklich. Angeln kann so einfach sein:q


----------



## Dunraven (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



Katteker schrieb:


> Treffer, versenkt. :m
> 
> Matchangeln ist Posenangeln!



Dann ist die Feeder Weltmeisterschaft also kein Matchangeln, denn da gibt es ja keine Posen?
Die Aussage halte ich für sehr gewagt.

Auch die Aussage 





> Der Käufer hällt sich mit ner Matchrute für etwas professioneller als der olle Posenangler


ist quatsch. Natürlich ist der mit der Matchrute deutlich besser gerüstet (Du kannst auch sagen professioneller) als der Typ mit der Pilkrute an der er eine 3g Pose hat, denn DAS ist ja auch Posenangeln. Und jetzt sag mir mal wer von denen die Fische fängt die auf 10-25m stehen. Die Aussagen sind also schlicht Blödsinn, da viel zu allgemein gehalten und damit eben falsch.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Das Match in Matchangeln bezieht sich aber ursprünglich weniger auf das Wett-Angeln, sondern auf das Match des Anglers wider die Kreatur. Game Fishing, also das Angeln auf Salmoniden hat ja auch nix mit Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Da isser ja mal wieder 
hattest Du meine PN wg. den Schieberingen gelesen? (auch passend zum Matchrutenthema)


----------



## Andal (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Ups... ich gugg gleich mal nach. Die letzte Zeit war es arbeitsmäßig etwas streng.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Ich "missbrauche" Matchruten zum Forellenfischen im Puff. Hatte vor paar Monaten günstig eine Matchrute bekommen und macht einfach Spaß damit zu angeln, da ich sowieso gerne mit längeren Ruten fische.


----------



## Rheophilius (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Hallo,

dabei ist zu bedenken, dass das was bei uns als "Matchrute" bezeichnet ist, in UK nur eine Floatroad, also eine Posenrute, ist.

In aller regel schließt das englische Posenangeln auf coarse fish, also alles außer Salmonien, meist verschiedene Cypriniden insbesondere kleine bis mittlere Weißfische (silver fish), den Gebrauch des Wagglers, also einer nur am unteren Ende an der Schnur befestigten Pose, in seinen verschiedensten Varianten ein. Die Methode ist daher auch stehende bzw. nur langsam fließende Gewässer zugeschnitten.

Kennzeichnend für die Ruten, welche auf diese Angelei zugeschnitten sind, sind die relativ vielen und hochbeinien Ringe (weshalb Tele-Matchruten eher Krücken sind) damit die beim Drill auf die möglichst dünne Schnur ausgeübten Kräfte sich gut auf den gesamten Blank verteilt und zudem entsprechend exakte und weite Würfe auch mit den geringen Wurfgewichten der feinen Posen möglich sind. Verbunden damit ist in aller regel eine nahezu ausschließliche Spitzenaktion der Ruten mit entsprechend feinen Spitzen, um Fluchten größerer Fische am feinen Zeug gut kompensieren zu können. Zudem lädt der Blank sich entsprechend den großen Wurfweiten gut auf.

Zum Floatfishing gehört aber auch das Trotting in schneller strömenden Gewässern mit den für diese Angelei üblichen Posen wie Avon float, Stick oder Loafer.


----------



## Darth-Bob (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

In Italien werden Bolo-Ruten auch als Matchruten bezeichnet.

Der Begriff hat nichts mit Statusgefühlen oder ähnlichen zu schaffen, bei den Begriff Matchrute bekommt man DE genau das was ca. 90% der Angler darunter verstehen.


----------



## Dunraven (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Match in Matchangeln bezieht sich aber ursprünglich weniger auf das Wett-Angeln, sondern auf das Match des Anglers wider die Kreatur. Game Fishing, also das Angeln auf Salmoniden hat ja auch nix mit Spiel zu tun.



Ok Game Fishing habe ich noch nie gehört, aber auch mit anderen Ruten als Posenruten hat man dann doch das Match des Anglers gegen die Kreatur. Demnach ist es doch auch aus der Sichtweise eben mehr wie 





Katteker schrieb:


> Matchangeln ist Posenangeln!:q



@Darth-Bob: Kleine Anmerkung, es geht um Matchangeln, nicht um die Matchrute, zumindest wenn der Threadersteller da nicht etwas durcheinander gebracht hat und statt Matchangeln das angeln mit der Matchrute meinte.


----------



## ulf (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Hallo

Im prinzip ging es mir darum: Ich hatte ein Video über das Feedern gesucht. Dabei sind mir so einige unter gekommen. Eines war dabei, daß zum Schluß noch auf das Match-Angeln eingegangen ist. Da mir das aber ganz nach "normaler" Posen-Angelei aussah, nur eben mit feinem Gerät, hätte mich da der offizielle Unterschied einfach mal interessiert. Ich denke auch mittlerweile kann ich mir da auch ein Bild machen, wie ich das einsortieren muß :m.

Also danke nochmal an Alle die beim erklären geholfen haben.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Sofafischer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*

Matchangeln ist wettkampfangeln aber Matchruten sind wie Angeldet schrieb zum feinen Posenangeln auf Diztanz. Deshalb haben auch Matchrollen einen sehr hohen Schnureinzug.
denke ich...


----------



## Dunraven (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Matchangeln zu normaler Angelei mit Pose*



ulf schrieb:


> Ich denke auch mittlerweile kann ich mir da auch ein Bild machen, wie ich das einsortieren muß :m.



Ich würde sagen nach dem Motto da versteht jeder so seine eigene Sache drunter und etwas offizielles gibt es da kaum, zumal dann auch noch gerne Mal Sachen unter dem Namen vermischt werden wie eben z.B. fischen mit der Matchrute, das Fischen bei Wettbewerben, ect. Hat sich hier ja gut gezeigt das jeder da etwas anderes drunter versteht bzw. einen anderen Aspekt davon damit verbindet.

Aus dem Zusammenhang den Du jetzt genannt hast vermut ich das es um das Fischen mit der Matchrute geht. Da sehe ich persönlich dann eben den Unterschied darin das es eine spezielle Version des Posenfischen, ist die eben für bestimmte Zwecke und Situationen entwickelt wurde und da dann eben auch dem einfachen Posenfischen überlegen ist.


----------

